
Show HN: JHP, ultra-simple static site rendering in JavaScript - brundolf
https://github.com/brundonsmith/jhp
======
alexmingoia
Cool. A nice addition may be to resolve promised interpolations, so you could
do `<div>${promise}</div>`. You would need to use tagged templates to do this:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Template_literals)

~~~
brundolf
That's an interesting idea. My thinking was that people could use async/await
for that kind of thing, but it would still require declaring local variables
instead of interpolating expressions. I'm aiming for utmost simplicity, but
this could be a worthwhile tradeoff :)

